
Air Force Performing Falcon flies away during bowl game - USAFA Community - 10smom
http://www.usafacommunity.com/forum/general-afa-discussion/9256-falcon-flies-away-into-wild-blue-yonder.html
======
10smom
Found video footage of what the bird was up to while gallivanting around
Shreveport.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsbO_LM8Y9A>

------
10smom
I actually know these Birds and Cadet handlers well, they stay in my home in
Utah when Air Force plays Utah, Or BYU. It is cool to here the stories of how
they are trained and the traditions.

